# Goodbye Buddy



## Zekeybun (Mar 31, 2021)

Lost my sweet lop boy last week and am still having an incredibly hard time coping. He was as mischievous as they come and we chased him out of everything. He was the character of our house and we made so many changes to just accommodate the goofy guy. Weighing down the trash can, putting the hamper in the dresser, storing the pellets in the basement, and of course moving every cord. We adopted him somewhat on a whim and I quickly realized I bit off more than I could chew. I did hours and days of research to get him free roaming and on an appropriate diet. He jumped in bed to cuddle every morning and loved to be the center of attention. I’m sure he’d love one more cuddle, one more coo- he had more personality than I think I do. Never met sole that didn’t love him. Sadly we lost him to complications from GI stasis even after an hour and a half rush car ride to the nearest emergency vet. We were so lucky in the fact that he got us involved with a local rabbit rescue and brought us the sweetest most timid friend- she was born there and if it wouldn’t have been for finding him a mate she may have never left. I don’t know if she’ll ever love us the same way he did but she surly does in her own way. It still eats me up wondering if I could’ve done something, anything else that would’ve saved you. We noticed the signs right away and did everything right, unfortunately it just was your time. You’ll always be the most loved boy we’ll ever have the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## nicolekline97 (Apr 1, 2021)

I am truly sorry she passed away. When you were at the vet what happened? You gave her a good home. I hope your heart will heal. I am sure you will miss her. A cat of mine that lived a long life a few days ago I just really missed her, it has been 2-3 years. Animals can really impact our lives. Big hugs. I hope it gets easier as the days go on.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 1, 2021)

Aw I am so sorry for your loss! I’m sure he’s binkying with my little princess too


----------



## SirLawrence (Apr 1, 2021)

So sorry for your loss, but I think you're looking at it the right way. You were lucky to have each other for the time you did! Such is life.


----------



## Zekeybun (Apr 1, 2021)

nicolekline97 said:


> I am truly sorry she passed away. When you were at the vet what happened? You gave her a good home. I hope your heart will heal. I am sure you will miss her. A cat of mine that lived a long life a few days ago I just really missed her, it has been 2-3 years. Animals can really impact our lives. Big hugs. I hope it gets easier as the days go on.


Yes he had a reaction to the medication they gave to try and get his gut moving again, but they weren’t able to stop the reaction. They suspect an underlying condition unfortunately it was just so sudden and unexpected that made it extra difficult.


----------



## nicolekline97 (Apr 1, 2021)

I am sorry he had a reaction. Underlying conditions can go unnoticed in animals and people.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 1, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss.  You gave him a good home. RIP.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 1, 2021)

Good bye sweet boy.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## FuzzyWabbit (Apr 1, 2021)

I’m so sorry!


----------



## Zekeybun (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you to everyone, in a way it’s been very comforting to talk about about him. Typing has been much easier, I don’t get choked up in the same way.


----------



## kksdad (Apr 2, 2021)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## vonniemay (Apr 2, 2021)

What a adorable little guy and you gave him a good life and love..you did the best you could do..I'm so sorry for your loss and heartache ...the worst part of having an animal


----------



## Miva13 (Apr 2, 2021)

Sorry for your loss, he was such a good looking boy. He was lucky to have been loved so much by you - big hugs


----------



## koalasoom (Apr 3, 2021)

This is heartbreaking. I am so sorry for your loss and wish you all the best. Sounds like he had a happy and loving home with you. 

thoughts are with you


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 3, 2021)

So sorry for your loss--it's never easy no matter the circumstance. We lost our first bunny to stasis and she was such a bigger than life personality it was very hard to take.


----------



## osgoodmg (Apr 5, 2021)

He's adorable and such a personality. So sorry. He had a happy, loving home and a good life.


----------

